

Ask HN: I'm Malaysian, I want to be a Hollywood actor. Options? - ilovenasilemak

Not sure if HN is the right place to ask this, but, because of the high quality of responses in HN, I really don&#x27;t want to risk overlooking this place for feedback.<p>I&#x27;m 25 years old this year. I did 3 years of college -- actually, undergraduate law school in the National University of Singapore, itself a top-10 law school in the world. I didn&#x27;t graduate, left school, and ran a small software business for 2 years (up until now). I have sizeable savings to self-fund my education.<p>I graduated from Raffles Institution, possibly the best high school in the whole of Asia (source: WSJ). My SAT I&#x2F;II scores are 2,310&#x2F;2,400 and 2,400&#x2F;2,400 respectively. They were taken in 2007, however. My high school grades were superb, too -- I graduated top 5% of my class. I maintained a full scholarship throughout college till right before I left.<p>I want to go to Los Angeles, California, by hook or by crook on a student&#x27;s visa. I don&#x27;t care if it&#x27;s a community college, 2-year college, apprentice school, drama school, anything -- I just want to be in Los Angeles legally as a student. And then go for casting auditions whenever I have the time while I pursue my education on the side.<p>I&#x27;m self-funding, so cost is a major issue; unless there is some financial aid scheme I might qualify for, I&#x27;m looking for a cheap school. Prestige is almost immaterial. Bottom line: I&#x27;m looking for a cheap and easy-to-get-into school to study acting in Los Angeles, California.<p>What options do I have? Thanks in advance!
======
bsenftner
Forget about moving to Los Angeles. The culture shock of simply changing
countries will take more than a year to get used to, and during that period
you'll be uncertain about your decision, uncertain about your sustainability
in expensive LA, not knowing the city there is a strong likelihood you'll move
into an unsafe area, and you'll get crazy lonely in this large place.

Exactly when you need the most confidence, you won't have any.

Plus, let's say you do move, and you get extra parts and take some acting
lessons... "acting" is performing someone else's script, ideas and emotions.
If you really want to be a successful Hollywood actor, you don't begin in
Hollywood. You begin right where you come from, and you start making your own
stories.

You have a unique life story, with hopes and dreams and trials and crisis.
Being a successful Hollywood actor is "nothing more" than being able to
communicate the life experience though your filmed actions. However, that is
extremely hard. And "Hollywood" is not very consistent at communicating the
life experience well. That's the whole point behind the award shows: so much
disposable media is created, when the few that actually convey our trials in
life are released we celebrate because that successful communication is so
rare.

I recommend you start creating your own short films. You can shoot on a mobile
phone - TV shows and at least one feature has been shot on a mobile phone
(www.olivethemovie.com).

Now here's the difficult bit: you do this, regardless of feeling embarrassed
by your family, friends and environment; regardless of not having the money or
the skills to create your own shorts. You do this because you have to or you
will die inside. Seek out people in the Malaysian media industries, see how
productions are created by being a non-actor gofer, and learn how to create
productions yourself. And start creating them, even before you know how. Just
do it. Iterate again and again. Develop your writing, production creation, and
acting all at once, and do it locally where you are today.

If and when you develop your skill as a story teller and actor, and you are
honest in your stories about the human condition... Hollywood will come to
your door and ask for you by name. Honesty and the ability to communicate that
is what causes Hollywood to take notice.

~~~
ilovenasilemak
Hi, thanks a lot for your feedback. I really appreciate it.

I do have specific reasons of wanting to move to the US; the creative space in
my country is simply too restrictive to do what I want. I'm also publicly
known in my country (long story -- hence this throwaway). There's also a
reason why we don't have a successful film industry; the government intervenes
way too much, and any talent worth her salt would go overseas anyway.

I once produced and released, well, questionable creative content (porn) in my
country. I got slapped with criminal charges for that. Hence the need to move
out ASAP.

I have started making videos, not exactly short films, but I have a YouTube
channel with 12,000 subscribers. My first video was posted in January this
year. I have been learning as much as I can about filmmaking: equipment,
techniques, angles, lighting, sound, editing, production, etc. I own 2 DSLRs,
with which I've been experimenting.

I'm also halfway through my first feature screenplay; doing 3-4 pages
consistently every day. In many ways, this screenplay indeed is my "unique
life story, with hopes and dreams and trials and crisis", which I hope to put
into production, locally from where I am first.

Embarrassment is not an issue to me. I've developed a thick skin over the
years.

With this new information, would you still recommend me to move to the US?

~~~
smartwater
The US won't allow you to enter if there are pending criminal charges against
you in your own country. You could lie on the paperwork and hope they don't
check, but if they find out, you could be deported.

~~~
ilovenasilemak
I also have charges against me on the grounds of free speech. Would that
qualify me for asylum?

------
pdenya
I have no experience with Hollywood but heres some general advise on switching
industries:

1) Build a portfolio before you look for a job (film shorts starring you with
your friends before moving).

2) Engage with the industry as much as possible before moving, read blogs,
follow industry folks on twitter, etc.

3) Plan excessively. Pick a few areas you could feasibly live in in LA. Try to
line up roommates. Start tracking interviews you would go to now so you know
how to find them. Maybe check into who they end up casting so you can get a
better sense of what the ads are looking for.

Benefits of this approach include: having provable experience, familiarizing
yourself with the industry, possibly having a network to tap, at least knowing
some people in town.

Enjoy LA.

------
da02
I'm not an actor, but if you watch The Kevin Pollak Chat Show it might give
you lots of info. They talk about the highs and lows of the LA and NY acting
scene.

Here's one:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Qj_...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=Qj_ua3xjBiI#t=1093)

And this one: [http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU1Jnt2IJ5HWjaYz-
EPzglbg&f...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UU1Jnt2IJ5HWjaYz-
EPzglbg&feature=player_detailpage&v=t3-6Btd609w#t=246)

